

H2O Power radio runs on water from the shower - anya
http://www.gizmag.com/h2o-power-radio-runs-on-water-from-the-shower/18142/
For all the people out there who like listening to the radio while they're in the shower, various companies offer waterproof battery-operated "shower radios." There's nothing particularly wrong with these radios, but ... why change or recharge the batteries if you don't have to? No, we're not suggesting running a power cord into the shower. Instead, you might be interested in getting an H2O Power water-powered radio.
======
gus_massa
The title is slightly misleading. A better version:

-> H2O Power radio runs on the water _flow_ from the shower

